# how do I stop my pic files opening with Photoshop 1st?



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I installed Photoshop onto my computer yesterday & I made the mistake of clicking that function during the install process so that all my picture files(jpeg gif bmp) open with Photoshop first. Bad idea. Is there any way i can fix it so that when i click a pic file it will open in Windows picture viewer first?


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

found this online..

To change file associations
1. Right-click a file with the extension whose association you want to change, and then click Open With. 
2. In the Open With dialog box, click the program where you want the file to open, or click Browse to locate the program that you want. 
3. Select the Always use the selected program to open this kind of file check box.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

^ okay, I had done that before & I guess I did it wrong cuz its working now...

however after installing the PS I noticed 2 changes when I browse thru my thumbnails of my picture folders: 

it will no longer tell me what dimension the pic is(like 50 x 50 for an avatar)when i drag the cursor over the picture, it wont tell me when I click properties either. ...that was helpful for me when i was looking thru my avatars for a certain size.

& for some reason the thumbnails are much smaller now & my computer is a bit slower in gathering them up...


----------

